# Help... Bath problems..



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Good morning.. I have a problem. We have a 1 1/2 year gsd named Diego. He is a loving boy who has never bit anyone. The problem is he loves to play outside with our 18 week gsd and loves water BUT when it comes to bath time its a whole nother story. When we go to pick him up to put him in tub the look he gets in his eyes and facial expressions make us stop. I trust him fully but I've been around enough dogs to know that look. Thought about getting a muzzle just for bath time only.. Any ideas out there?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

one of our trainers told us to feed our pup in bath tub
with the water running but don't let the water hit the pup.
i thought it was a crazy idea but i did it. if i want to give
my dog a bath i place wet towels on the tub floor. i say
"get in" and he steps into the tub.

take your dog to a groomer. he may let the groomer bathe him.
we had a Grey Hound that wouldn't let us near her nails. we
took he to a groomer and the goomer could do het nails with
no muzzle or leash on her.

if your dog likes being sprayed with the hose wet him and then
put some shampoo on him. rub it in and spray it off.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

lennyb said:


> Good morning.. I have a problem. We have a 1 1/2 year gsd named Diego. He is a loving boy who has never bit anyone. The problem is he loves to play outside with our 18 week gsd and loves water BUT when it comes to bath time its a whole nother story. When we go to pick him up to put him in tub the look he gets in his eyes and facial expressions make us stop. I trust him fully but I've been around enough dogs to know that look. Thought about getting a muzzle just for bath time only.. Any ideas out there?


Halo was the same way. She'd see me preparing the bathroom and it was all over. I gave her a bath Monday. She stepped right in the tub before I even had anything setup. I think she was in the tub with the kids briefly but I'm not positive. Something associated with the kids helped her like the tub. Idk if it will last. But I know before I'd pick her up and take her to the the tub and she would scream the whole way like I was hurting her. As soon as I saw her step in by herself I instantly rewarded her behaviour. Because she's heavy and its not helpful when she's flailing her body and screaming. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have found that with my dog it helps to actually just hose her off outside. Jade loved water and going swimming and splashing in puddles but she would absolutely freak out in the shower and the vet said that it might just be that she doesn't like the tight space. Took her outside and hosed her down (with her leash on the first few times in case she tried to run away) then soaped her up, and hosed her off. No drama and now she doesn't even need the leash, I tell her to stay and the whole process is just so much faster and easier for both of us. 

Of course if you live somewhere it gets very cold this obviously won't work. We live in Texas and the 50F is cold for us.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Abby142 said:


> I have found that with my dog it helps to actually just hose her off outside. Jade loved water and going swimming and splashing in puddles but she would absolutely freak out in the shower and the vet said that it might just be that she doesn't like the tight space. Took her outside and hosed her down (with her leash on the first few times in case she tried to run away) then soaped her up, and hosed her off. No drama and now she doesn't even need the leash, I tell her to stay and the whole process is just so much faster and easier for both of us.
> 
> Of course if you live somewhere it gets very cold this obviously won't work. We live in Texas and the 50F is cold for us.


That would be so Nice. Halo.loves swimming and all that. But hoses she runs from them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf seriously doesn't like tight spaces. Best thing I found was the kiddie pool in the back yard. If, during the winter, he needed one, we would set it up in the garage - only had to do that one time.

Thankfully, these dogs really don't need baths that often unless they get into something stinky.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

I tried treats but he just looks at me like I'm stupid lol.. I would just hose him off but its 20 outside. The only reason I wanted to bath him is he decided to dig a large hole in the yard, then of course it rained and he had his own little mud tub ( he even got the puppy in ).. I actually took a old ankle sock, cut the toe end off it and put it on him (homemade muzzle) just long enough to get him in the tub then took it right off. Once he's in the tub he'll complain a little but now he's squeaky clean. Although he decided to climb on my lap. Guess he thought if he's wet I should be too..


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK here's how I've done bathtime:

1. towels everywhere
2. human with minimal clothes (aka underwear maybe)
3. treats
4. non-slip matt in tub
5. soap up dogs outside of tub (What dog does not like a playful rub down?)
6. have the tub full of water
7. get in the tub
8. call the dog in and reward
9. let dog jump in and out of tub as it wishes
10. rinse dog off in tub
11. coax dog out of tub
12 towel off dog
13 towel off human
14 open BR door
15 dogs exit with excitement
16 human dresses (maybe after a shower to eliminate dog hair)
17. mop up bathroom
18. play with dogs
19. throughout this process keep it light hearted and FUN!

This technique relys on the handler being able to build enthusiasm with the dog and not getting up tight about it.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Miles loves the bath....so he is not trouble....
Millie....we were told to lift her in the tub and it takes we...at least two of us....give her a favorite treat, straddle her like a horse...it worked....she never moves....but if I get one side or the other she will turn the bathroom into a shallow pool. She acts like the perfect princess...I don't have to hold her down, or pin her...just stand over her... 

We did learn that if we leave her in the bathroom to go get a thicker floor mat...we can't leave water in the tub. While she does NOT like getting a BATH she does LOVE jumping back in playing in the tub water like she does at the lake or beach. When she hears us opening the door...She likes to jump out really fast and act like she is scared to death of the bath tub....needless to say...she has been busted hard and will have to behave for baths now....and we no longer feel sorry for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

There is no way my dog would follow me into the tub, she hates water! I tried swimming with her, she's very attached to me and I thought if I waded in and called her, she'd jump in. Nope! She cried and cried but would not go in.

I found using warm water made it better, before all I had was the outside hose and the water was cool. I have a non-slip mat in the tub and use the handshower. She doesn't fight nearly as much as she used to, but usually whines while I do it. I just try to be quick! lol She has gotten better, but she will never love it. She doesn't have to, she just has to tolerate it. 

If you do think he might bite, then be safe and get him used to a muzzle so you can use it at bath time.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Either outside or at someone else's place like do-it-yourself doggy bath.
Even with the best behaved GSD it is a mess with water and hair everywhere.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The best way to bathe a GSD when it's cold outside is to let a professional groomer do it.  Otherwise, it makes an ungodly mess of your bathroom and it just isn't worth it. Believe me, it's ~$50 well spent. 

After I lost my grooming salon in a fire, I took my own dog to another groomer while it was being rebuilt. The idea of bathing my own GSD in the house? No freakin' way, I know how much of a mess it makes. Besides, groomers have high-velocity dryers that blast out all the shedding hair, and there's just no way you can properly dry a GSD in cold weather without one.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas.. I forgot about the do it yourself places, there's one not far from me. I would take him to the groomer but last time the said he was to un- corroperative and to figgity. He didn't bite but I think he makes them nervous. I'm going to try the diy place this weekend.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

lennyb said:


> Thanks for the ideas.. I forgot about the do it yourself places, there's one not far from me. I would take him to the groomer but last time the said he was to un- corroperative and to figgity. He didn't bite but I think he makes them nervous. I'm going to try the diy place this weekend.


I'd be looking for a different groomer then. A good groomer should be able to handle most everything, and if they are truly worried about bites, then they should speak with you about using a muzzle for safety. Some dogs are always gonna be fidgety. There are obviously a few exceptions that cannot be handled by groomers, but that shouldn't be all that common.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

OriginalWacky said:


> I'd be looking for a different groomer then. A good groomer should be able to handle most everything, and if they are truly worried about bites, then they should speak with you about using a muzzle for safety. Some dogs are always gonna be fidgety. There are obviously a few exceptions that cannot be handled by groomers, but that shouldn't be all that common.


 True, but I wouldn't discount the groomer just because she said he was "fidgety and uncooperative". Lots of dogs are, and I am always honest with owners about their pet's behavior, so that they can be aware of it and take measures to help desensitize their pet to being handled. Giving an honest report does not necessarily mean the groomer is "nervous" about the dog. Having said that, if the groomer *is* nervous, it would be a good idea to find another one who isn't. Some groomers don't like GSDs because they see a lot of poorly-bred, untrained, unsocialized dogs that give the breed a bad name. I personally haven't had a problem with GSDs, but I understand the breed. Chows are the breed that make me nervous, so I don't do them.

Lennyb, where are you located?


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Were located in northern Ohio. I'm sure its that he's a big boy and does get vocal at times. He's had his basic training but we cut it short due to the way the trainer treated her own dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

lennyb said:


> Were located in northern Ohio.


 If you can be more precise, I will ask the grooming groups I am in for a referral in your area... someone who likes GSDs.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry. Were in parma. It's a suburb of Cleveland.


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

Freestep said:


> If you can be more precise, I will ask the grooming groups I am in for a referral in your area... someone who likes GSDs.


Queens, New York??  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

